# Info needed on old trap.



## whitetailhntr (Oct 30, 2015)

I cant seem to find any info on this trap I recently found. I wont be using it in my trap line but just would like to know the history on it. Its very small with only one spring. Anyone have an idea of maker/model? Thanks


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk whitetailhntr.

The trap looks like an old Oneida 1 1/2

Maybe Mike (220Swift) will be on in a while--- hes pretty good at I.D'in traps.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

W A Gibbs & Son # 0 or 1 --- King Bee Coil Spring. Search on the net.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

any markings on the pan at all? Unless the glove the trap is laying on is from some kind of giant I would also say "0", I'll look it up when I can get to my books.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

One looked like that one on e-bay.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Oct 30, 2015)

Great thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like hassell nailed it, I would agree that it is a W.A. Gibbs #0 or #1 King Bee coil spring. My only concern is the chain is either extremely worn or may not be the original chain. Only way to know is a closer picture of the chain. Either way DON'T wire brush the trap, only wipe the dust off with a damp rag. Very nice old trap. I'll post a brief history of the Gibbs Co.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Walter A. Gibbs, a retired railroad worker, bought a large marsh in Maryland for duck hunting and found that it was full of muskrats. He then set up a small factory for the production of a better for use in shallow water as to prevent losses. Gibbs's first trap was the "Jump-in-a-Jump" model, invented in 1915. The test models had black pans. One production was made of these traps and the pans were stamped #III and PAT.APPLD.FOR in the center of the pan.

In 1916, Gibbs had his second trap patented. It was a jump in a long spring but only test models were made. It wasn't until 1919 that Gibbs invented a trap he was looking for, the "Two-rigger". A full two page advertisement was placed in the June, 1919 issue of HTT magazine. The "Two-Trigger" became one of only three types of traps to sell over one million in a single year.

Gibbs bought out the Truimph trap company in 1933 that went bankrupt, and in turn was bought in 1936 by the Animal Trap Company.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice trap... hassell's spot on. Great info 220.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes great writeup, love history and old stuff ( ya ya I know - look in the mirror ), even as a kid I would love listening to old timers talk about their adventures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Yes great writeup, love history and old stuff ( ya ya I know - look in the mirror ), even as a kid I would love listening to old timers talk about their adventures.


Now can you tell us again about when you saw Moby Dick when he was only a sardine.......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Now can you tell us again about when you saw Moby Dick when he was only a sardine.......


 Hmmm !! Thought you would have remembered as I was on your charter boat !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys were on Noah's Ark?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was !! how do you think Noah got all those animals on, I was calling for him !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Which reminds me ( original topic ) , our friends that sold their ranch gave me a bucket of traps that I haven't looked at- might be something old and worth money in it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I was !! how do you think Noah got all those animals on, I was calling for him !!!


Lmao... Weren't you selling some Saber tooth tiger calls not long ago.????..


----------

